# Mushroom N Swiss Fatty



## fagesbp (Jan 19, 2013)

Today for supper I made a mushroom n swiss fatty with ground beef and a bacon weave wrap. I made a mushroom soupand just cut the stock in half to make it more of a sauce rather than a soup. We actually had the soup on the side with the fatty. I just added more stock to the leftover part to make it soup.












jqvpFNK.jpg



__ fagesbp
__ Jan 19, 2013


















SvWFN8k.jpg



__ fagesbp
__ Jan 19, 2013


















wnRCt4r.jpg



__ fagesbp
__ Jan 19, 2013


















zqw9iVZ.jpg



__ fagesbp
__ Jan 19, 2013


















mBvnB10.jpg



__ fagesbp
__ Jan 19, 2013


















urTumQO.jpg



__ fagesbp
__ Jan 19, 2013


----------



## gotarace (Jan 19, 2013)

Wow!!! Excellent looking Fattie!!! If it tastes half as good as it looks you Nailed it!!!


----------



## davidhef88 (Jan 19, 2013)

That looks great!   Lets see, I have sausage, bacon, smoked Swiss.  Looks like I have to get some shrooms. This has a good chance at being made in the next couple days. What flavor smoke did you hit it with.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jan 19, 2013)

Looks good, I love mushrom and swiss!



~Martin


----------



## so ms smoker (Jan 19, 2013)

Looks really good!

  Mike


----------



## twigertwig (Jan 19, 2013)

Mushroom and Swiss, my fav burger! I bet it was great! I bet some A1 or other steak sauce would taste good in it as well?


----------



## fagesbp (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks yall. It was even better than I expected and thats saying alot cos I expected it to be great. I used amazen pitmaster blend pellets to smoke. I think it's hickory, cherry, and maple. Mushroom n swiss is such a good burger so it seems perfect for a fatty. I didn't think of steak sauce but I bet it would be delicious.


----------

